# type of archery?



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

I shoot whatever there is to shoot when I find time to shoot.


----------



## gordo (Jun 26, 2005)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> I shoot whatever there is to shoot when I find time to shoot.


:agreed:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

id really like to try, indoor spots and feta but there is no where near me to do this


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

everything i can get into


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

3.0l said:


> everything i can get into


ditto... that works out to mostly 3-D but some limited spot shooting... and a plenty of one arrow closet one to the center...   :shade:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Mainly 3D (ASA) starting IBO next year, locals, hunting, and gonna be starting spots this year. oh yeah, and the stray cat in my backyard. :mg:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I've never shoot a cat before, whats it sound like.  I mostly shoot feild right now, but I plan to start hunting soon


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i shot at a nabors cat but mist by about a inch  but it sowned like i hit it from the noise it made :teeth:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

Sweet, I wonder what cats taste like :cat: maybe like chicken


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

what happens if you run into a cat like this? :jaw: :help: :yield: :crutch:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Then I drop the bow and get the gun. LOL.


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't now I'd get an A-Bobm, yeah!


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Posted for just_tim

Here's one of the younger varmints you got to watch out for...


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Posted for just_tim

This is why cats have such a bad attitude.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

those are the ones i try to avoid :wink: :wink:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know whats more scary, the cat that you can't see or the the cat you can but is spraying bullets every where. :wink:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

this is just a stick up


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Hide*

:behindsof :bolt: :chimpeep: :clock: or you could call 911 :tele:


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

a cat with a gun will still fall by a arrow :devil:


----------

